# GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD3 watercooled



## truthordare

Hey Guys, I need some help. I have a GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD3 motherboard with AMD 1090T 6x overclocked to 4.0GHz. Well NB heatsink is hot as hell, I touched it.. not a good idea I know but still. I plan on watercooling my 6870 x2 but now as you have probably guessed, I thinking about watercooling the mobo. Problem is where can I find the waterblock(s) for the mobo and can XSPC Rasa 750 handle... 1 CPU block... 2 GPU blocks... 240 rad.. 120 rad... and mobo blocks...







... I know it can without the mobo blocks but with it, I dont know.

Also.. Could I just put a fan over it like this fan
http://www.amazon.com/Antec-Spot-Cool-SpotCool-System/dp/B000I5KSNQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1315725055&sr=8-2]Amazon.com: Antec SpotCool System Cooler: Electronics[/URL]

Thanks for the help. If you need more info, just ask.


----------



## Bit_reaper

There are universal blocks that fit most chip sets. Alphacool HF 14 Smart Motion universal probably been the cheapest one.
http://www.aquatuning.co.uk/product_info.php/info/p11088_Alphacool-HF-14-Smart-Motion-universal-copper-edition.html

I don't know exactly how powerful the stock rasa pump is but with so many blocks and rads I would start to worry.

Edit: XSPC X2O 750 Pump performance: 750 lph which is better then I expected. I think it can handle a cpu, 2XGPU, the rads and a north bridge block. Are you planing on going full water on mobo (North/south bride and power fets)?


----------



## d6bmg

Is that an intro? :?: Doesn't look like that.


----------



## truthordare

I'm not sure if i wanna full water cool my mobo but probably will.. I'm using frozencpu for my parts and supplies.. if someone can help with what i need.. i would really be grateful. thanks


----------



## truthordare

Info Update: North Bridge - AMD 990FX
South Bridge - AMD SB950


----------



## truthordare

will EK-FB GA 990FXA-UD7 work?
http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/blocks/motherboard-blocks/full-board-blocks/amd-990fx-chipset/ek-fb-ga-990fxa-ud7-acetal-en-nickel-1.html


----------



## truthordare

well i guess i'm not going to get a answer... thanks anyways


----------



## xXSebaSXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truthordare;14906816*
> will EK-FB GA 990FXA-UD7 work?
> http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/blocks/motherboard-blocks/full-board-blocks/amd-990fx-chipset/ek-fb-ga-990fxa-ud7-acetal-en-nickel-1.html


No it won't. EK doesn't currently make a full cover block for your motherboard. They do have kits that will work.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truthordare;14941757*
> well i guess i'm not going to get a answer... thanks anyways


Yes you will... As for the block for the UD7; see my response above.

And for the ones that do work on your board:
EK-FB GA AMD KIT

EK-FB GA AMD KIT ACETAL

EK-FB GA AMD KIT Acetal + Nickel

EK-FB GA AMC KIT Nickel

Those four are just visual variations of the same kit so any of them will fit your board.

PS: Just in case you did not know. EK has a site called coolingconfigurator.com where you can enter your motherboard/gpu model and find if they make the blocks for it.


----------



## truthordare

thanks xXSebaSXx.. +1 rep to everyone


----------

